# Behold He Cometh



## yeutter (Aug 1, 2015)

Herman Hoeksema's commentary on Revelation, *Behold He Cometh*, is available on-line at http://www.spindleworks.com/library/hoeksma/intro.htm


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 3, 2015)

I just finished the hard cover and found it very helpful.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 3, 2015)

Although Hoeksema (1886-1965) was not, of course, a dispensationalist, he still was a member of that early-20th-century generation of Christians that was sort of obsessed (for lack of a better word) with the Book of Revelation. I'm sure his commentary is fine (I haven't read it) but, as are we all, he was a product of his time.


----------



## mgkortus (Aug 3, 2015)

While I have not read this book cover to cover, the sections I have studied were surprisingly readable despite the difficult subject.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 4, 2015)

Over the years, I have given away a number of copies of Commentary on Revelation by Leon Morris. I would suggest reading both Leon Morris and Herman Hoeksema on Revelation. I think it is wonderful our Canadian Reform friends put Hoeksema's treatment of Revelation up on-line on Spindleworks. And I think it is wonderful that the Reformed Free Publishing Association allowed them to do so.


----------



## MW (Aug 4, 2015)

bookslover said:


> I'm sure his commentary is fine (I haven't read it) but, as are we all, he was a product of his time.



He escaped the premillennial trend of his time. He also adopted the idealist view when it was very much out of vogue. Regrettably, though, he gave expression to the tendency which thought in terms of the world growing worse. Despite this the commentary is a valuable contribution. It also provides a good example of preaching with its use of clear doctrines as the key to understanding the visions.


----------

